# Win98 auf VirtualBox



## Einstein (20. April 2009)

Hallöchen Leutles,

ich wollt mir heute Win98 mit Hilfe von virtualBox installieren. Leider funkt das net so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab! Immer wenn ich Windoof installieren will, sehe ich auf dem bildschirm nur komische weise zeichen auf blauem hintergrund oder bei der 2. Win98 cd auf schwarzem Hintergrund.

Weis wer woran das liegt?

Lg Einstein


----------



## fehe.dr (20. April 2009)

vllt hast du 2 cpu kerne zugewiesen... ? oder die cd hat´n kacks


----------



## Einstein (20. April 2009)

also das 2 cd's nen knacks ham bezweifel ich ...
aber ich hab nen dualcore! darf ich virtualBox dann nur einen zuweisen oder wie?


----------



## computertod (20. April 2009)

Virtual Box kann nur einen Kern zuweisen, VM Ware kann zwei zuweisen


----------



## kalgani (20. April 2009)

welche 2te CD? w98 hat nur eine...
oder falsch gedacht?


----------



## Einstein (20. April 2009)

klar hat win98 nur eine cd! ich habe aber 2 X win98


----------



## fehe.dr (20. April 2009)

ich vermute das win98 2 kerne nicht unterstützt und deshalb eine fehlermeldung ausgibt... 

nutz vmware... kann es leider nicht testen (da kann man einstelln wieviele kerne zugewiesen werden solln)


----------



## kalgani (20. April 2009)

dualcore ist kein thema mit w98.

hab selber virtualPC mit w98se laufen um klassiker besser zocken zu können.


----------



## NixBlick (20. April 2009)

Braucht man für 98 nicht noch eine Startdiskette  Oder könnte es sein das das die beiden CD's von OEM Versionen stammen?


----------



## seiLaut (21. April 2009)

Win98 kann nur eine bestimmte Menge Arbeitsspeicher verwalten. 512 sind normal max., ansonsten bedarfs bestimmter Änderungen. (aber soviel braucht Win98 eh nicht, auch nicht in der virtuellen Maschine)
Wäre meine erste Vermutung.


----------



## fehe.dr (21. April 2009)

also ne startdiskette brauch man nicht .. nur wenn das system mal voll abkackt... 

und bei dem arbeitsspeicher ... wenn es nicht mehr als 512mb verwalten kann wird es denk ich auch nicht mehr abspalten vom gesamtvolumen ...

wenn ich heut noch dazu komm teste ich es mal mit meinem win98


----------



## seiLaut (21. April 2009)

fehe.dr schrieb:


> und bei dem arbeitsspeicher ... wenn es nicht mehr als 512mb verwalten kann wird es denk ich auch nicht mehr abspalten vom gesamtvolumen ...


Abspalten. Klingt ja sehr brutal.
VirtualBox stellt soviel zur Verfügung, wie man der virtuellen Maschine gibt. Die limitiert das nicht automatisch, auch wenn man Win98 vorher einstellt.


----------



## fehe.dr (21. April 2009)

na klar.. der rambaustein wird in der mitte gespalten und dem prog zugewiesen


----------



## kalgani (21. April 2009)

es kann mehr als 512MB verwalten, aber nicht ordentlich!

das heißt bei mehr als 512MB kommt es vermehrt zu spüeicherbedingten BlueScreens.
nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

als tip:
besorg dir doch ein w98 image aus dem netz, ist ja nicht illegal hast ja lizenzen.
und installier über das virtuelle LW.


----------



## biblio (25. Juli 2011)

bin ganz neugierig wie die Installation von win98II optimal funktionieren kann. Habe mit der letzten Version virtualbox mit ergänzungssoftwre kein Glück- die Inst. bleibt mit blauem Schirm hängen.
Wenn möglich bitte ich um Tipps.
Gruss und dank 
biblio


----------



## Jimini (25. Juli 2011)

biblio schrieb:


> bin ganz neugierig wie die Installation von win98II optimal funktionieren kann. Habe mit der letzten Version virtualbox mit ergänzungssoftwre kein Glück- die Inst. bleibt mit blauem Schirm hängen.
> Wenn möglich bitte ich um Tipps.
> Gruss und dank
> biblio


 
Was für eine Fehlermeldung erscheint bei der Installation?

MfG Jimini


----------



## bingo88 (25. Juli 2011)

Virtualbox kann mehr als 1 CPU Kern zuweisen (ich denke aber Win98 kann damit eh wenig anfangen, zumal es zu der Zeit eh keine Software gab, die davon profitiert hätte).

RAM-Limit wurde ja schon genannt.

98 mag auch kein SATA, du musst also sehen, dass du nur IDE-Geräte emulierst.

Ich weiß nicht, wie präsent das Problem noch bei 98 ist, aber ich weiß von anderen auf DOS-basierten Windows-Versionen, dass die vom CPU Halt-Befehl keinen Gebrauch machten. Sprich: 100% CPU-Last selbst im Idle. Es gibt da wohl so spezielle Treiber bzw. Kernelpatches, die sind aber natürlich erst im Nachhinein installierbar... Je nach VM sieht es auch mit den Support-Treibern eher mau aus, da der Kram einfach zu alt ist.


----------

